
Intel's CEO Brian Krzanich Resigns - dbcooper
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13005/intels-brian-krzanich-resigns
======
adumbledore
How political was this decision? Seems like they wanted to get rid of him and
citet some minor misdemeanor some time back.

